# S1500 - TO - Haltebremse + Momenten Reduzierung



## Z-Diode (7 Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu den Technologie Objekten und hoffe man kann mir weiterhelfen.

Zurzeit Steuerung wir unsere Anlage mit 4 Achsen (1FK7 mit Bremse / S120 2xDoppeltmodule / CU320-PN) über eine S300 mit Telegrammen. Nun möchten wir die Anlage ersetzen durch eine 1500 Steuerung und erste Erfahrungen mit den TO sammeln.

Die Funktion im Überblick:

Achse soll per JogMode gefahren werden können (mit niedrigen Moment auf Anschlag)
Positionierung von einen Leitstand
Haltebremse muss nach jeder Bewegung geschlossen werden (kein Not-Halt)

Den JogMode und Positionierung hab ich soweit in der Simulation hinbekommen. 

Zu meinen Fragen: 
1.    Ich habe aus der Anleitung entnommen wenn ich den TorqueLimit einschalte wird der Schleppfehler ignoriert. Ist das soweit korrekt? 
2.    Wie mach ich das mit der Bremse am besten? Mit den Steuerwort ansteuern oder gibt es eine besser Möglichkeit? Der Antrieb sollte ohne Reset etc. die Position nach einen Signal selbständig zu Ende fahren.  
3.    Wie gebe ich den am elegantesten die Fehler von Umrichter an das HMI (sorry aber da gibt es einige Anleitungen bin mir aber nicht sicher was am besten ist)


----------



## nekron (7 Juni 2022)

Kannst du am MC_Torquelimiting entsprechend konfigurieren.

*If you reduce the torque, the drive may no longer be able to follow the specifications of the TO and the following error and positioning monitoring will respond. You can use the .TorqueLimiting.PositionBasedMonitorings setting to determine whether the following error and positioning monitoring are switched off when the torque reduction is active. *

Ich denke einfach Bremse einfallen lassen bei Positionsregelung ist nicht wirklich zielführend oder ?

Wenn dann wohl eher die Achse mittels MC_Power disablen, dann wird der Regler freigeschaltet und die Bremse fällt ein. 
Ist es eine Z-Achse ? Dann beim Öffnen aufpassen


----------



## Z-Diode (7 Juni 2022)

okay

Naja doch wenn das ankommende Produkt die Position verändern kann dann sollte die Positionierung gestoppt werden und die Bremse einfallen


----------



## nekron (7 Juni 2022)

Aber dazu sollte der Lageregler auch abgeschaltet werden - ansonsten regelt der gute ja gegen die Bremse ...


----------



## Z-Diode (7 Juni 2022)

Vollkommen richtig. Mit den Signal setzte ich ein MC_Stop damit er anhält und jetzt soll die Bremse einfallen.
 Oder halt wenn die Bewegung zu ende gefahren ist soll die Bremse einfallen.


----------



## nekron (7 Juni 2022)

Ja - aber ein MC_Halt unterbricht dir ja nur die Bewegung, Stopp mit der Eingestellten Rampe und verbleibt in Lageregelung - erst ein anschliessendes MC_Power schaltet die Regler ab, das Leistungsteil bekommt ein disable und die Bremse kann einfallen.


----------



## Z-Diode (7 Juni 2022)

Mhh okay das ist blöd das heißt ich muss den MC_POWER immer abschalten. Wie lange braucht der dann um wieder eine Bewegung zu starten? Und wie lange dauert das mit den Ausschalten? (Habe keine Hardware hier sonst würde ich das testen)
 Wollte den eigentlich eingeschaltet lassen aber gegen die Bremse regeln ist nicht so gut. 
 Dann muss ich mal im alten Programm schauen was da gemacht worden ist. Ich glaube da war AUS2 oder AUS3 weggenommen.


----------



## Z-Diode (29 Juni 2022)

Hallo, 

nur zur Info laut bekannten Kollegen (mit Hardware  ) braucht das wieder einschalten ein paar Millisekunden. 

Könnte mir einer noch ein Tipp zu Punk 3 geben? 
3. Wie gebe ich den am elegantesten die Fehler von Umrichter an das HMI (sorry aber da gibt es einige Anleitungen bin mir aber nicht sicher was am besten ist)


----------



## A3Q (29 Juni 2022)

Fehlermeldung per Textliste anzeigen und Fehler(sammel)bit auswerten?

-chris


----------



## Z-Diode (27 Oktober 2022)

Hallo, 

sorry wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen. Aber eine Frage das Signal im Status  im TO "Stillstand" gilt das nur im bei MotionBefehle oder auch JogModus? Habe in der Simulation den JogMode laufen aber das Signal bleibt immer "true".


----------



## Sarek (2 November 2022)

Im TO kannst du die Stillstandsschwelle einstellen..
Evtl. liegst du mit deiner JOG Geschwindigkeit unterhalb der eingestellten Schwelle


----------



## Z-Diode (7 November 2022)

Danke war die Grenze


----------

